# Machining brass parts?



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone have access to a machine shop? I'd like to make up a few simple brass parts (string retainer blocks mostly). I've been making them myself using standard woodworking tools, but I'd like to find a better solution.
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct At first I read the topic as "matching bra cars"

I NEED COFFEE!!

And, if no one here knows, the next place to go and ask is at vintage car rallies. Dang pulling a blank on what they call themselves now too, but this time of year there is usually a parking-lot a week full of old car buff's. The deal with them is that MANY car parts need to be hand made as there is no longer any NOS parts. These guys know who does what and does a good job at a good price. OH Cruise Nights! Gosh, I soooo need that coffee >.<


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Good suggestion. I also thought of RC plane clubs because I know they CNC a lot of small parts. I'm also trying to contact the local colleges, I'm sure this would make a great metal shop class assignment.

My brain doesn't start either until I finish my morning coffee


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I like brass!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

martyb1 said:


> I like brass!


 
Nice! Are you using a brass nut as well?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful hardware, Marty!


----------

